# 2010 Vs 2011 Big Dummy



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

I just found a 2010 BD, new, frame or complete. I really like the "swooped" top tube. Here's my dilemma.......spent my wad building the Pugs and I should really wait before I purchase another bike. But......is the 2011 a better bike? 'Cause I really like the aesthetics of the older ones.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I too have been curious about the differences. I much prefer the older style, and the green color, but it could be hard to find a 22" in the old style these days. All the bits on this have recently been asking for a Dummy frame to attach to.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, you're ready for a BD. The 2010 I found is black; I prefer the green too.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't studied the complete build spec, but in terms of just the frame fork there is no downside to the swoopy TT BD. I own one of the first batches of BD frames and there isn't really any functional difference between it and a 2011 model.

Personally I like the swoopy TT as well and if it was me I'd buy the 2010 because they won't be around that much longer and a well cared for BD frame will be rocking your cargo in 10-20yrs.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde. Found this by employing the search over on Bikeforums.net...

2010 vs. 2011 Complete Build Specs Comparison

According to the chart, the only noticeable difference in the frame itself is the top-tube configuration and color. I suppose I could have a 2011 frame powder coated. I just plain don't prefer black as a frame color. I'm gonna keep the old eyeballs peeled for a used 20-22in BD frame.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

vaultbrad said:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Found this by employing the search over on Bikeforums.net...
> 
> 2010 vs. 2011 Complete Build Specs Comparison
> 
> According to the chart, the only noticeable difference in the frame itself is the top-tube configuration and color. I suppose I could have a 2011 frame powder coated. I just plain don't prefer black as a frame color. I'm gonna keep the old eyeballs peeled for a used 20-22in BD frame.


Thanks. I think the components are a little better on the 2010. I like Mr Whirly cranks; a little better brake levers, hubs and tires. I'm still wrestling with it. If you see a use 16", give me a holler!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

not that long ago, I built up a new BD for a buddy.
we went thru every single part, and compared it to the "complete" build specs.
he changed some things, like a generator hub, H-Bars, etc...

functionally, I don't see any difference between my BD and his.

another buddy who also has the swoopy green version, covets his... thinking its the best thing since... whatever.

uhh... dude.... ya... whatever.

swoopy tube.... what is is good for? ok... to kick your leg across the top tube? 
how is that different than the new version where it simply angles down?

whats the drawback to the swoopy tube?
how about fitting something like any of the off the self top tube bags, i.e. bento box.
maybe it works, maybe it doesn't

finance: I can only imagine the idiosyncrasies to having those tubes bent at the factory, or where ever they bend them.

I like mine, sure.
would I care too much if I had to replace it with a new straight top tube version?
probably not. I'd find someone to powder coat it O.D. green 

when Surly came out with that first batch of BD's...
I swear... I felt as if they had made that bike for me... O.D. green and all.

the only input that never made it to reality 
was being able to take off my wheels from the Pug and being able to put them straight onto the BD.

still to this day, my opinion is that the BD should be able to handle 26" Endos front and rear.

what surly did for the Fat Bike genre
they are doing for the Long Tail Cargo sect...

with The Pug, there is no mistaking that its a Surly Pugsley
with the BD... a lot of people say, "Nice XtraCycle"
if it were to be capable of using the wheels from the Pug, there'd be no mistaking that its a Surly.

unfortunately, "its not the big and not that dumb"


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

vaultbrad said:


> I too have been curious about the differences. I much prefer the older style, and the green color, but it could be hard to find a 22" in the old style these days. All the bits on this have recently been asking for a Dummy frame to attach to.


my initial XtraCycle was the same... 
Cdale convert job.

while it provided a solid impression of what the platform could be, it haunted me with its... should I say... nuances?

on my F900, the chain rubbed the seatstay in the last 3 or 4 cogs, until...
like a dummy... I decided to continue riding it, where the chain... well... sawed into the seatstay... 
well... solved that problem, no longer rubbing!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> with the BD... a lot of people say, "Nice XtraCycle"


LOL, I always get the "Wow, that is some tandem" comments. :nono: Of course I have to POINT OUT the lack of a second set of cranks and seat, etc., and educate them on what is this mysterious concept of "cargo bike". :madman:


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> ...swoopy tube.... what is is good for? ok... to kick your leg across the top tube?
> how is that different than the new version where it simply angles down?
> 
> whats the drawback to the swoopy tube?
> ...


Thanks for the reply! I love following your escapades through your thread in the surly forum. I also love my Cannondale conversion, but there are some obvious "nuances" as you said. The chain/seatstay rub is one, twisty flex under load is another. I can only imagine how great the dummy must ride, being one solid, welded, lattice of cycling, gear carrying brilliance.

Regarding the top tube bit; I like the aesthetics of the curvy, but thats really it. I was curious about any possible functional differences in the frame. I know they tried to bring the complete bike price down a bit and I'm hoping none of the cutbacks happened within the frame itself other than the straight tubes being less expensive to fab. If that's the only difference, then I'm down with that for sure.


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

I hunted for months to find a 22in 2010. Some suppliers would have one, the next day none.
Finally found a complete bike Dec. 2010 from REI. Had rather gotten it somewhere else, but the only one I could find.


----------

